# Scariest places on earth



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Anybody watch the new epsiodes of SPON, on ABCFamily?

I found the difference between a bunch of kids going through the Lizzie Borden house, and TAPS going through the same place to be startling. 

Also, when the kids were at the haunted amusment park, and talked about the little boy who drown in the lake, was I the only one whose first thought was "Jason ****in' Voorhees."?:voorhees: 

I know most of that stuff is set up, but it's still great to see people who are that genuinely terrified of something paranormal attacking them.:zombie: 

I know, I'm sick.:jol:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

****! I've been so busy lugging out the props and making sure they all work that I forgot about this! Of course, with it being re-run about 10,345,264 times between now and the 13st, I'm bound to catch it once.

Or maybe I'll just Tivo it in the morning.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

RAXL said:


> Anybody watch the new epsiodes of SPON, on ABCFamily?
> 
> I found the difference between a bunch of kids going through the Lizzie Borden house, and TAPS going through the same place to be startling.
> 
> ...


I saw that too..I thought it was odd that the girl couldn't get out of the concession stand...and when her friend came to her aid, the door just "Opened"..no lock or knob or anything, yet she was really POUNDING on the thing!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I saw it too, but the travel channel has a better version of it. Of course after a while it sounds like a soap opera, but it is ok.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

So what do you guys say? lets try to get Unpleasant street on TV. I want to go to the worlds scariest place! as long as it's in the U.S.  Do they offer roundtrip airfare and meals? Or is it all just re-runs now? 

I know I could **** off a spirit, make em' do some tricks.  "Oh my god... He's deficating on the grave!.... where is he going with that goat and butcher knife!"


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

From the ABCFAMILY website....


NEW EPISODES! 
A chilling marathon of favorite haunts and all-new exploits takes you inside the world’s scariest places and locks you in. *Viewer discretion is advised. 

Marathon - Sunday, October 29 from 12 noon to 12 midnight

NEW episodes at 8/7 and 9/8c 
All-NEW episode of Scariest Places: Fear Force at 10/9c

Now you can delve into full episodes of Scariest Places on Earth on the ABC Family Broadband Player. Any time. Anywhere. Beware!

Available on October 30.:jol: :jol:


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanx for the heads up on the World's Scariest Places Marathon. By the time I get home from my nephew's Bday party that day, I will probably just want to veg in from of the tv for the night.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks i had no idea it was going to come on again!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

So did anybody else check out the new episodes? 

Once again TAPS goes to the same location and airs their episode first. 

Oh well. My original statement still stands. Yes, it's all set up, but I love seeing people who are really scared of something paranormal.:jol:


----------

